# Kitchen help needed



## Tjlb (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm looking to make some changes and have decided to start with my cabinets. I know the hardware is hideous so I plan on changing that ASAP. I'm thinking of using the rustoleum cabinet kit:
http://cabinets.rustoleumtransformations.com/
Has anyone ever used this? Any input? Which color would you choose?

Next I will paint...I like terra cottas, warm browns or beiges, maybe mustard...suggestions welcome! My kitchen and family room are open to each other as I tried to show in the pics...

Down the road I will replace the countertops/flooring

I need direction with colors...HELP!! I'm definitely challenged in this area! Lol

Thanks! Trish


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking at your hardware you may be committed to new hardware that has the same screw pattern as what's there now, so check that out as you buy new.


----------



## Tjlb (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks. Hmmm I was hoping to just fill the one hole in and putting knobs in the corner...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You may get away with that but I would think the filled hole would be noticeable.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You may be able to find a flat decoration of some kind to cover the old holes then put the new knobs in the corner after all.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Trish.

There are ways you can fill holes and have them basically not show at all.

Have you taken off any of the hardware yet to see what the holes are like?

Can you tell me what the doors are made from? Plywood, particle board, medium density fiberboard, real wood maybe?

I looked at the finish you want to put on, and I think it will probably cover anything and everything. Including any repaired holes.

When you get your new hardware and decide on the finish, perhaps we can offer a little more help.

As far as color choices...I find what works best is to stick with one basic color or variations in tone thereof.

If you like terra cotta, there's lots of that in our place, and the finishes we have all seem to go well with it. You can see some on my thread - you might have to go back a few pages. Perhaps you will see something you like there.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh wow - but I love those pulls! They're just stunning! If you replace them I'll be more than thrilled to posses them for you - they'd look awesome on some pieces I'm planning on doing!

But onto the wood - I think, you can get a filler to blend in reasonably well.

What I would do: take off one door - remove the pull/backplate -strip the finish off (with a chemical remover - not sanding) Fill the holes with a putty that's close to the door color - let the putty set - sand well - refill if necessary and sand again if you have to - refinish.

It doesn't even have to be a door from your kitchen, even - anything else that's been finished and has hardware on it even if it's from a scrap yard or thrift shop - just to practice before you alter your kitchen at all.

You can also do other things like replacing the counter top - repainting the walls or your trim to give the room an updated look.


----------



## Tjlb (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi All, well...I did paint with that kit and while time consuming...it worked great. I was able to fill the holes w/ putty and it worked just fine. I'm changing out all the hardware so I'm not totally done but I'm posting pix so far. The color looks black but is actually dark brown. Next will be to paint the kitchen/family room...

Cocobolo I have this as an app on my iPhone and haven't figured out how to check others pics yet. I'll work on that! Lol

Snav... Pulls are taken down and bagged. LMK if you're serious bout them. I live in Milwaukee. 

Thanks for all the input so far


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

They look great! I'm a big fan of those pulls too. I'm glad you did not go with knobs on the undercounter drawers and doors. Your pockets catch on them and the next thing you know you have torn pants.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

What is the distance from the cooktop to the microwave? Is it an exhaust/microwave?


----------

